# So many ticks!!!!!



## bonbean01 (Jun 13, 2015)

Have to get something tomorrow for our LGD....two days now with pulling ticks off of her behind her ears and today also inside her ears....what you all use that is effective?  5 ticks behind an ear is bad!!!!

And a question...can dogs get Lyme disease?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes But I do not believe you are in a Lymes region.
When I lived up North my dogs all had the vaccine... it was greatly necessary. When we moved here our vet said we didn't need it. I was surprised and still double checked (LOL-Like I always do).
NC at the time had only 1 case. Not an issue here but we have other tick borne illnesses, that can kill fast.

Excerpt from - MSU- http://msucares.com/pubs/publications/p2296.pdf
_"There is controversy about Lyme disease in the South. In the past 20 years, the number of Lyme disease cases in the U.S. has risen rapidly, with more than 90 percent of cases being in the Northeast and upper Midwest, leading some researchers to claim that Lyme disease does not exist in the southern U.S. But 10 to 30 cases of Lyme-like illness are reported to the Mississippi Department of Health every year *(although many are never confirmed).*"_

This year is the worst in 5 years for us. I first thought it was because we have greatly reduced our poultry but I am beginning to think it is just a bad year. 

We are seriously thinking of getting 2-3  months of tick/flea prevention. Problem is many things don't work here. Frontline - not at all and advantix is iffy. Some counties around me it is still working.... we wasted hundreds of dollars for nothing... but we may have to try again.  Then again May/June is always the worst here for ticks and by end of June/July we don't see many.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you Southern   Will have to do something...was hoping soaking her in garlic barrier might do something....LOLOLOL....but think I will have to find the "real" thing for this poor girl.  Still thinking of putting some garlic barrier behind her ears...will do more research on that.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2015)

I am using Bravecto. It is a pill (chew) for 3 months of protection against fleas and ticks. Put the 4 dogs on it when moved in February. Just got second dose, very happy with results.  NO FLEAS. NO TICKS. I will definitely stay with this program. Cost is $48 per dose, not cheap, but it works.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 14, 2015)

ticks are bad up here too this year.  I have to get another dose of Bravecto for our dog.


----------

